# We are looking for foster homes for working dogs



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

We are looking for a few foster homes for some of our breeding females. We have a few adults and also a few puppies that we are holding back for future breeding females here now that I'd like to place with responsible, trust worthy foster homes who are looking for a dog to work without having to pay the high price of a working dog. The foster program would be flexible on a case by case basis, but would require the female to be returned here once per year for breeding. 
Contact us for additional information. Mike Suttle 304-661-5758


----------

